# Big Y Supermarkets has grapes and juices!



## toddphilip (Sep 14, 2012)

After a fungus wiped out my grapes I set into a deep depression with my four fruit wine gallons. My wife called me today and said the supermarket had grapes and juices! I couldn't believe it! I started a big ole bucket of Thompson seedless juice because it was the only white juice in stock, but they can order a bunch of different ones. I'll be doing Chardonnay too. I'm too excited about this!

I live in Connecticut, USA and the store has them in select Connecticut and Massachusetts stores.

Link: http://www.bigy.com/OurStores/Produce/WineGrapes#.UFPdKbXA-EY


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 14, 2012)

toddphilip said:


> After a fungus wiped out my grapes I set into a deep depression with my four fruit wine gallons. My wife called me today and said the supermarket had grapes and juices! I couldn't believe it! I started a big ole bucket of Thompson seedless juice because it was the only white juice in stock, but they can order a bunch of different ones. I'll be doing Chardonnay too. I'm too excited about this!
> 
> I live in Connecticut, USA and the store has them in select Connecticut and Massachusetts stores.
> 
> Link: http://www.bigy.com/OurStores/Produce/WineGrapes#.UFPdKbXA-EY



If you live in Ct go to M&M Grape in Hartford www.juicegrape.com and get real.
Malvina


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Todd, this is funny you posted this. I was just looking at their web site and wondered if anyone else in CT buys from them. Today was the first I ever heard of them. The good news is grocery store chains are selling wine supplies, juice and grapes. The bad news is grocery store chains are selling supplies, juice and grapes. 
Earlier this year I bought a new SS table for my lab. It's obvious it's made from cheap stainless steel from over seas. Nothing like the old SS tables you see in commercial establishments. I hope the day never comes with cheaply made SS Tanks for chain stores to sell.


----------



## toddphilip (Sep 15, 2012)

My party has been adequately pooped on. Thanks, winemakingtalk!


----------



## joea132 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just stopped down there today and checked it out. They are carrying very basic equipment and getting a decent quantity of grapes. The guys are basically providing grapes to the buyer, not expertise. I always support the local shops before chains but it is nice to know they have equipment closer to me if I need it in a pinch. 

They are carrying basic grapes and juices in a refrigerated trailer. I expect most of their business to be first time wine makers along with old school winemakers who are going anywhere they can for the cheapest grapes. Dean in Naugatuck is a nice guy and they will carry everything out to your car. You have to go around back to the loading dock, FYI.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 15, 2012)

toddphilip said:


> My party has been adequately pooped on. Thanks, winemakingtalk!


 
Todd, I hope nothing here discouraged you. It sounds like a nice arrangement and, in any case, will be a learning experience. I am sure it will not be the last wine you make. It seems to me that the market is trying to get something started and this is their initial attempt. The number of people making wine is growing by leaps and bounds. If it all works well for them, who can say where it will lead.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 15, 2012)

Todd I agree with Rocky I hope I didn't discourage you. I mentioned good news/bad news. Joe hit the nail on the head as to what I was saying. It's great to be able to buy basic supplies close buy or on a Sunday but don't look for them for any good advice. I also believe in supporting the specialist that is there to take care of all of your needs along with helping to solve your problems.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 15, 2012)

I think my advice is simple. Better grapes make better wine. And the leader of the best fruit available in the North East is M&M Grape Company. The same is true for fresh juices. There are many packers of Fresh Juice they are not equal. I think of so many winemakers who would die for the opportunity to obtain the product which M&M Grape handles so when one lives in CT it is hard for me to try to understand why anyone would go anywhere else. But I certainly don't want to discourage you in anyway or poop on your party. On the contrary I would love to see your PARTY be a total success. Follow the path to M&M 
Malvina


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2012)

What do you mean from your party has been pooped on? Are you trying to open a wine making store near here? I was just at Big Y the other day and shoppedthe whole store in Naug. And never saw anything of it. I will have to check this out as this is the town I guess Ill have to stick some decals up around there!!!!!!!


----------



## toddphilip (Sep 16, 2012)

Wade E said:


> What do you mean from your party has been pooped on? Are you trying to open a wine making store near here? I was just at Big Y the other day and shoppedthe whole store in Naug. And never saw anything of it. I will have to check this out as this is the town I guess Ill have to stick some decals up around there!!!!!!!



I was just excited to end up with a 6 gallon pail of juice from a casual trip to the supermarket. My wife saw the display at the Big Y in North Haven - where we live. The link I attached to the original post said that grape, juices, and equipment were available at North Haven, Naugatuck - I think, and Ludlow, MA. Not sure why you didn't see it, but my wife told me it seemed like a small core group of employees were tuned into it. I have some literature they gave my wife, prices and inventory and stuff. 

I called yesterday to order 6 gallons of chardonnay juice and it seemed simple enough. Waiting on a call back. I had called M&M by the way. Prices were about a dollar/pail cheaper at Big Y and the guy I talked to insinuated that they might be supplying Big Y. He said there's nothing wrong with buying from Big Y, but I don't expect that to change Malvina's mind - clearly the best grapes and juices are only available at M&M - I get it.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2012)

Todd, bear in mind that M&M is only a distributor. Their product is no better than a number of other distributors because most of the grapes and juice come from the same areas of the US and the World.


----------



## joea132 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wade E said:


> What do you mean from your party has been pooped on? Are you trying to open a wine making store near here? I was just at Big Y the other day and shoppedthe whole store in Naug. And never saw anything of it. I will have to check this out as this is the town I guess Ill have to stick some decals up around there!!!!!!!



Wade you have to drive around back and walk up to the loading dock. They have a doorbell to ring for service. They don't have too much in yet. They said tomorrow they should have another shipment. I wish I thought of putting decals up!


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 16, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Todd, bear in mind that M&M is only a distributor. Their product is no better than a number of other distributors because most of the grapes and juice come from the same areas of the US and the World.


Regardless of M&M carrying regular product,premium product and ultra premium product your comment that product is no better because grapes and juice come from the same areas of the US and the World is ridiculous. First as for grapes you should be aware that there are packers and distributors of grapes from many regions of CA alone and the quality varies dramatically. The same goes for juices that are packed by different companies. A juice processed by the same packer and distributor of PIA will be far less quality then the Juice distributed by Pagagni and you haven't even moved from Central Valley. The same goes for grapes by the same packers. Make a Pia Zinfandel then make a Pagagni. If you did you wouldn't make the statement you made. M&M on the East Coast has the best there is to offer Winemakers. No other distributor can come close to the wide and high levels of product offered. Least of all a Supermarket. 
Malvina


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2012)

Todd, I have seen Thompson Seedless juice buckets at the supplier I use but I have never tired it. I know Thompsons are a great table grape but I don't know what kind of wine they would make. I would guess that it would be on the light side.

I am eager to learn of your progress on the Chardonnay grapes from Big Y. Do you plan to oak the Chardonnay? Some people do and some don't; depends on your taste. Good luck with your wine.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2012)

Thompson is really a wine made to be blended with others to lighten the others acidity or such. Its a very bland wine by itself.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2012)

I purchased two pails of CA Thompson's last year. The supplier also sold flavor packs like you find in kit wines. I bought an orange/mango and a peach. I added them to the two pails and they turned out quite well.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Wade and Dan, that makes more sense to me. Dan, Orange-Mango and Peach sounds great. I bet that goes down _real_ easy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2012)

Rocky it is very good but a little sweet. I did not backsweeten at all be the f-pack is very sweet and I didn't even add it all.


----------



## toddphilip (Sep 17, 2012)

I called and ordered the chardonnay. I'll update as it comes along. I did pick up some oak sticks from Stomp N'Crush in Clinton, so I'll probably infuse oak.

I know Thompson seedless is not going to make a great wine, but my standards are low. I made fruit wines this year that are all getting close to bottling. I did a gallon each of gooseberry, strawberry, raspberry, and jostaberry. Does anyone have experience in mixing and matching? Could I dump a whole gallon into the Thompson? What are good blending practices, or does anyone have other suggestions for mixing and matching?


----------



## joea132 (Sep 17, 2012)

Always do a bench test. Try your blends at different proportions and figure out which ones you like best. I just did a blend with my partner and we tried a 75/25, 50/50, and a 25/75. Do blind tastings and invite friends if you aren't sure. More taste buds are better!


----------



## joea132 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ended up adding a third wine for my blend after I figured out what my favorite proportion from the first 2 wines was and liked it so much I bottled that night. My partner brought the idea up and we were both wowed at the results. Sometimes that little extra addition makes all the difference.


----------

